# Mini - why need network connection



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

So, last night the mini was having some issues. Network error, V112 I think, maybe it was V121.. couldn't connect to host, couldn't get live tv, couldn't stream from primary XL4, etc..

So, I thought maybe she needs a reboot. When I went over to the mini, I noticed that the physical NETWORK cable was unplugged. So I thought, duh, that makes sense, I wonder how/when that happened.

Anyway, I plugged the network cable back in, nothing got better. Tried to connect to TIVO, check network connection - nothing. It would just time out and sometimes if froze, so I rebooted. again.

then I rebooted the ENTIRE network all the way to the modem, modem, routers, homeplug, everything - except the XL4.

So, the XL4 was now doing some update which took well over an HOUR to load. So, I went to bed..but, the mini with the now PLUGGED IN NETWORK CABLE the Ethernet lights on the BACK on the mini were blinking, the yellow status and green activity lights were blinking...but it had never done that before.

So, either A) the lights are now activated due to some firmware/software update or B) the CABLE HAS NEVER BEEN PLUGGED IN AFTER SETUP???!!!

Either way, I can guarantee you that the LIGHTS on the back were never on or flashing since I am VERY sensitive to light in the room in in an INSTANT could see the lights filling up the room...so

So, I'm LEANING towards the fact that the network cable has not been plugged in for over TWO months since setting up the mini the first time?

Is that possible? Will it just work totally fine with MOCA and without NETWORK? It sure seems to..

and the end of the story: I have now unplugged the network cable that connects the mini to the home network and BOOM the mini works fine now, streams live tv and can stream stored content on the primary XL4 just fine - so no network needed?


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

MOCA is the network. 

If MOCA is enabled and working properly you do not need to use any CAT5/6 cables. Thats what your using MOCA for. It shares the internet connection from your XL4/4.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow. Just WOW.

Don't people read instruction manuals anymore? At least the quick setup guide?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

NotNowChief said:


> Wow. Just WOW.
> 
> Don't people read instruction manuals anymore? At least the quick setup guide?


Nope.. I'm active on a car thread that has an "undocumented easter eggs" section, and the number of folks posting things that are in the manual is stunning, it's almost 50%, and they're amazed the car does these things.. (headslap)


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

The average "Joe" doesn't know much about networking and terms like Ethernet, MOCA, Wireless, WiFi, CAT5e, etc. may or may not be understood. MOCA is fairly new so I can understand many people not completely understand what it is or how it works. 

The latest example of this happened to me this week. My friend and I went over to his brothers house and my friend told his brother he wanted to use his WiFi with his smart phone and asked him what his password was. His brother told him he didn't have WiFi my friend said he could see it (no close neighbors) on his phone after some moments of confusion his brother said I do have wireless is that what you want to use? He had no idea what WiFi was or that it was what his "wireless" connection was.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Well now, come on..

there were PLENTY of reports both here and elsewhere saying how the traditional network was necessary. If not for initial setup, of course, but for things like netflix authentication, or ondemand authentication, or just for whatever. To see the MoCa host, who knows..

So, it's not a case of user error, or not reading the manual, which I of course did having WRITTEN some of these guides for our gracious host.

I just still find it odd that WITH the network, it doesn't work. No worry though, the MoCa seems to provide everything the mini requires, assuming the host isn't TOTALL occupied with some other overwhelming tasks, which seems to have been the issue here.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

tivoboy said:


> Well now, come on..
> 
> there were PLENTY of reports both here and elsewhere saying how the traditional network was necessary. If not for initial setup, of course, but for things like netflix authentication, or ondemand authentication, or just for whatever. To see the MoCa host, who knows..
> 
> ...


The way you refer to "traditional network" and "MOCA" would lead some to believe you don't completely understand what is going on - of course maybe you do and I (and others) have just misinterpreted your language.

The following is how I understand it; Your traditional network uses Ethernet (which a is networking technology) to transmit data over CAT5/5e/6 cable between networked devices. MoCA (multimedia over COAX Alliance) uses the MoCA networking standard to transmits data over COAX cable between networked devices. Your P4/XL4 is used as the bridge that connects your Ethernet network (the CAT5/5e/6 cable) to your MoCA network (the COAX cable). You can also use stand alone devices to do this. The net effect being that your Ethernet and MoCA networks become one network. So when you plugged your COAX cable into your Mini you where also plugging your Mini into your Ethernet network and thus the Internet.

I have no idea why also plugging your Mini directly into your Ethernet network with a CAT5/5e/6 cable connection at the same time it was also connected via COAX caused the whole thing to fail, but I am guessing there is some reason.


----------



## martyscholes (Apr 29, 2009)

atmuscarella said:


> I have no idea why also plugging your Mini directly into your Ethernet network with a CAT5/5e/6 cable connection at the same time it was also connected via COAX caused the whole thing to fail, but I am guessing there is some reason.


While I know almost nothing about MOCA, it doesn't surprise me that having both MOCA and ethernet connections would confuse the Mini. It wasn't until relatively recently that laptops handled two network connections (wireless and wired) simultaneously, and even that handling is not super-graceful. That the Mini gets confused when connected to two "networks" is not at all shocking.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

martyscholes said:


> While I know almost nothing about MOCA, it doesn't surprise me that having both MOCA and ethernet connections would confuse the Mini. It wasn't until relatively recently that laptops handled two network connections (wireless and wired) simultaneously, and even that handling is not super-graceful. That the Mini gets confused when connected to two "networks" is not at all shocking.


As I understand it the Mini can't bridge between the Moca and a direct Ethernet connection, but a TP-4 can as I use that feature to connect my Moca to my router I also use that feature to connect another TP-4 to my Ethernet port on my smart HDTV, works great.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

There is no true gateway in the mini, but in the XL4/P4 yes..


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

tivoboy said:


> I just still find it odd that WITH the network, it doesn't work.


IIRC, when you initially setup the Mini, the Mini asked you if you were using MoCa or ethernet ("traditional") for networking.

If you selected MoCa during the setup, and then later came along and plugged in ethernet, I don't think the Mini would notice (or start using) the ethernet until you went into Settings and manually changed your network from MoCa to ethernet.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

If you don't know what MoCA is as opposed to a wired network, you shouldn't be buying a Mini in the first place.


----------

